
Microsoft's Lumia 950 XL looks deceivingly like a flagship Android phone - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2988169/microsoft-subnet/microsoft-lumia-950-xl-smartphone-android.html?nsdr=true
======
stevep2007
Microsoft seeks the same acclaim from the 950 XL that it won with the Surface
Pro, delivering one device that serves two purposes. The 950 XL will fall
short, though. Mixing the ecosystem of a smartphone with the productivity of a
desktop PC is very different than mixing a tablet with a keyboard for personal
productivity.

